# 30 gallon, 2008



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i dont take care of it much.. LOL It could look a lot better. But as long as you look at it from afar it looks alright LOL

Front shot









Angel









Side









PLaty, flagfish.. etc 









Septaria :wub:









'asian algea eater.. not chinese?' Didnt know those exsisted. :dunno:









Blurry cardinal









Nother try









False Algae eater :dunno:









Fry :3 (he lived in the canister filter for a while)









hungry platy









"Food us?" :yes:









Shy Septaria... :wub:









The very beggining..


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That looks really good! Are those some type of red crypt or is it just the lighting?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'd like to know if that is a crypt (and what kind!) or is it something like Barclaya longifolia?

Nice looking tank.


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

lol, you put angel as one of your titles so i was trying to find an angelfish, but then i realised you meant ANGLE! ...Nice tank!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, the tank looks great!!! there's such a huge difference from the start-up to where it got now, awesome job!!!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

That is a great looking tank !!

Your pictures and comments are awesome.

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl... i -knew- i spelt it wrong! XD

Thanks for the comments guys...

actually thats a red crypt. More brown on top and red on the underside if that helps. I'll have a few runners i can share by spring


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice. Did you add CO2 to this tank?
I like the red crypt too. Just wondering if they are the same as mine though. 
I don't think your tank is neglected. It just needs some prunning that's all.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yes i did.. IMHO it made it worse so i didnt bother. I havnt had the time to get the addtives i need for the sagi-stuff in the front there...

i think the tank is a bit devoide of nutrients.. So once i get my but in gear i can start fixing that  It used to look much lusher and a better green


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The big red girl died today. What a bummer... I dont loose fish often. I get really attached to them :S

I am not exactly sure how old she was, but she was as big as a tooney and just a wonderful colour.

Not sure if the male flag fish had anything to do with it.. but i think i will change my mind on keeping the eggs in the tank and just pull him into a tubberware.. That way, the rest of the tank can take a breather lol.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You had CO2 but then you stopped?

It looks pretty nice, what are those green bushy plants in the foreground?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea... it really wasnt making much of a difference.. i was using it for a month. I really want to go pressurized so i just figured i would wait till then..

The bushy stuff.. I am not exactly sure... Sagi-somthing....  it eats nutrients...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Adding CO2 isn't neccessary to have a succesful tank.

It all starts w/ the amount of lighting you have. Then you go on from there.

So w/ less light, you can get away w/o CO2 and have a beautiful tank. The only difference is slower growth rate.

The most important thing is keeping the light, CO2 and nutrient levels stable. Plants adapt/thrive in almost any condition, but they need time to adapt.

So if you run CO2 but it's not stable, plants will have a hard time adjusting, whereas algae adapt faster and take advantage.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

True... I remember studying for a bio exam and reading that plants depend on light until they reach the light compensation point at which case their growth rate begins to depend on CO2 and any further increase in light intensity/duration had no effect.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it had excellent growth for 6 months or so... no co2, so i figure its the nurtients..

Just havent had the time to play around with them  I was thinking of going the powerderd route.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhkay.. Rigged up the Co2. Just a hagen canister thing but with sugar and water and yeast.

This is the tank before co2 but with a bit of shuffling since i couldnt seem to leave things along.










Flagfish! Yay! He's so handsome.. <3


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

Cid, your tank looks great!
The flag fish looks Nice. You have to keep me updated when you see more of these guys around.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats awesome


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good! I saw flagfish today at the nursery but they weren't as nice as yours!

Let me know how your CO2 works out. The one I mixed up 4 weeks ago is still producing bubbles at 1bps!!! Must be voo-doo.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks you guys  I really want the tank to fill in and its working on it.. LOL i feel the same way now that pablo does.. I really like the overgrown look. The fish loved it.

It took forever for one of the cardinals to come out of that crypt jungle.. Poor thing. It was just too bright.

When i bought him and my two girls they all looked the same. He's really grown up nice  He had no red at all no green... was pretty upset at the store. Really happy i got them.

I just picked up an awesome moss package from JRS... i cant wait! O_O


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go! I wondered who scooped the moss package, take picks when you get that going.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

wish i could buy some shots of your red barclaya.let me know


----------

